# Will These Designs Work On Plastisol?



## Smalldeal (Sep 2, 2013)

Is it possible to use plastisol transfers for these images or should I stick to DTG?


----------



## nycmerch (Mar 29, 2009)

We have done tons of transfers like these. So yes it can be done. Compared to DTG... That depends on what you are decorating etc. DTG will have a better hand for sure.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, these are suitable for plastisol transfers...or DTG.


----------

